# The best twin and unequal twin skyscrapers



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

petronas towers








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Petronas_Twin_Towers

international finance centre








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:HK_International_Finance_Centre_200809.jpg

jw marriot marquis dubai








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/JW_Marriott_Marquis_Dubai

emirates towers








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_twin_buildings_and_structures_in_the_world

the city of capitals








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/City_of_Capitals

liberty place








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Liberty_Place

sun and sky towers








http://www.constructionweekonline.c...orouh-see-surge-in-2011-profits/#.UYlpbkqU-uI

spg global twin towers
by sip 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=665358&page=3

uob plaza








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/UOB_Plaza

excellence century plaza








http://www.urbika.com/projects/view/3725-excellence-century-p

acico twin towers








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=94295842

the cullinan








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:The_Cullinan.jpg

wbc the palace towers








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/57233680?tag=busan

al kazim towers








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Al_Kazim_Towers

grand gateway shanghai








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grand_Gateway_Shanghai

shanghai ifc








http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/shanghai/shanghai-ifc-north-tower/

dual towers








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=649620

zhejiang fortune financial center








http://www.arthitectural.com/john-portman-associates-zhejiang-fortune-finance-center/

the imperial 








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Imperial,_Mumbai

qingdao international trade center








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=735586&page=3

longemont asia pacific center 








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=567415&page=143

palm towers








http://alutecqatar.com/completed-projects.php

the sail @ marina bay towers








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_tallest_buildings_in_Singapore

al fattan and oasis beach towers








http://www.allaboutskyscrapers.com/property/al-fattan-tower

angsana hotel & suites








http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=103240&page=22

dalian futures square








http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38384470

bahrein world trade center








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bahrain_World_Trade_Center

jungdong gumho richensia towers








http://archinect.com/haeahn/project/bucheon-kumho-richencia

time warner center








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Time_Warner_Center

california plaza








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Two_California_Plaza

parque central caracas








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Parque_Central_Complex

victory plaza








http://forum.skyscraperpage.com/showthread.php?t=169874


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

i'm not typically a fan of Dubai's architecture, but the Emirates Towers take the cake standing tall over Sheikh Zayed Road


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

The IFC in HK and Liberty Place in Philly are my favourites.


----------



## daily12 (May 9, 2013)

*Online brand abuse report in Jordan*

If you are wearing your US$99 Air Jordan Shoes Women and your friend is wearing US$500 Air Jordan shoes and they look the same and your friend can't tell the price of yours are your shoes real or fake? Are the shoes your friend is wearing real or fake? Are they both fake or are they both real? People are in many cases not buying Air Jordan shoes because they are involved in basketball in any way - it is all about the shoes reputation. Because the need for the shoes is greater than the thought process of the purchase itself they loose out and can often end up with replica or fake products. For many people ordering the shoes online it is a great that they can save some hard earned cash but they do worry about whether they will be getting real or Air Jordan 4 Retro . They can do some research and generally have the opportunity to buy the shoes for a minimal amount when buying online but often they do not check into the products they are purchasing and from whom they are purchasing online from and they do end up with a fake pair. Others will purchase their shoes at a store themselves, with the mindset that if they are available at the store they are more likely to be real. However, some are still caught up in the scam and end up buying fake shoes. With that in mind, just because the shoes look original and if it is difficult to tell if they are or not, perhaps they are real? Designer product buyers need to be aware however that almost all of these items will probably be manufactured overseas. If they are sold for U$10 or US$500 but made by the same manufacturer then are they real or fake? How do you decide what is real or fake? If they look the same, feel the same, smell the same but the cost is different are they fake or are they real? Do you want to pay US$500 for a pair of shoes that are manufactured somewhere in Asia because the price looks right for what you think a real pair would cost. Or do you want to pay US$99 for the shoes manufactured in the same factory in Asia but sold at a lower cost that are still real? You decide, are they real or are they fake? Air Jordan 3 Retro writes articles for toetoeshoes.com and specialising in counter misinformation regarding fake shoes.


----------



## Kristian_KG (Apr 9, 2008)

Where is City od Capitals or Capital City on the list?(Moscow)


----------



## Barrosa (Dec 3, 2012)

burj khalifa and petronaus tower are my favorite one among all they are really beautiful


----------



## lakegz (Oct 23, 2003)

I always liked Shanghai's IFC. I just wish the indentation from the roof went down to a completed angle instead of ending abruptly just a few stories short.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Deutsche Bank Twin Towers (Frankfurt)*


----------



## Catastrofico (Apr 25, 2013)

Highcliff said:


> parque central caracas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A better one...










Btw Parque Central's Twin Towers are not on the poll.

^^


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Petronas, by far. 2nd: Sail & Marina Bay Singapore.


----------

